# Johnny Ramone - RIP



## ChileMass (Sep 16, 2004)

I suppose a website devoted to the healthy out-of-doors such as AZ might not have a lot of Ramones fans, but note that there wouldn't be any Green Day or Nirvana or Talking Heads or a lot of other bands without these guys, and yesterday a 3rd member of the band - guitarist Johhny Ramone -  passed away from prostate cancer at the young age of 55.  Any band whose songs include "Beat on the Brat with a Baseball Bat", "Bonzo Goes to Bitburg" and "The KKK Took My Baby Away" can't be all bad.  

I saw the Ramones once - in the winter of 1980 upstairs at the Student Union ballroom at the University of Arizona.  This room had a gorgeous oak floor and mahogany woodwork and was just way too classy for an event like a Ramones show, but it was scheduled there just the same.  Halfway thru the first set the building manager stopped the show because the 1500 or so pogo dancers in the audience had busted a floor joist and the whole place was in danger of coming down, or something to that effect.  Didn't matter - after 40 minutes the band had already played about 20 songs and we had sweated through our clothes and were ready for a break and a beer.  We got our five bucks worth of rock 'n roll that night for sure.  You just don't get entertainment like that anymore..... 

Adios, Johnny (Cummings) Ramone - !!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey-ho. Let's go.

They played Tufts the year before I got there. I endured several years of torture that I'd missed it.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 16, 2004)

I was blessed to see the World's Fastest Rock'n Roll Band twice in nightclubs in The City and once in NH.  Of the locations only the Club Casino remains.

RIP Johnny.  God Bless The Ramones!

Do you think WB56 will play Rock'n Roll High School anytime real soon?


----------



## skican (Sep 17, 2004)

Are we all dating ourselves or what. My x pulled the coil wire on my car so that I couldn't go see them in 82. I am so glad I divorced him! 

Remember the movie "Times Square"? Great movie and I played the heck outta that album! I wonder if our albums are worth anything. I have some goodies!


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 17, 2004)

Charlie - I remember watching "Rock 'n Roll High School" when it came out and thinking that PJ Soles was such a bad actress, but she was soooooooo cute!  I was a big fan of hers.......it was pretty funny watching Joey Ramone try to deliver his lines in that movie, too.....


skican - I also have a couple of big boxes of old albums I can't bring myself to throw out or give away.  They never see the light of day, but I still want them around.  Had to throw away my old turntable a couple years ago.  Found it in the basement covered with about 15 years worth of dirt and cobwebs so out it went.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Oct 2, 2004)

OK at the risk of sounding old...

I saw them play at CBGB's in NYC back in the 80's.
What a time that was. I had purple hair and was into the punk scene pretty heavy. Ohhhh, my youth.

Also saw the Clash, Sex Pistols, NY Dolls and many others.
No wonder I'm half deaf now


----------



## rubber ducky (Oct 3, 2004)

i remember going to see them in high school, at the Rola (the Roseland, called that only because bulbs on their sign were burnt out), especially during the year end shows...  quite the madness.  one of my friends was Johnny's nephew, and it was quite amusing to see him up front yelling "Uncle Johnny!  Uncle Johnny!"

those were the days...


----------

